# Augmenter bande passante ?



## spawn064 (17 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous ! 

Je voudrais quelques éclaircissements sur ma connexion internet, et savoir si c'est normal que ma connexion soit si lente...

- Je suis abonné neuf cegetel - SFR au forfait " ADSL illimité jusqu'à 20 Méga"

- J'ai un modem D-Link DSL 2640R

- J'y suis connecté en WIFI (mais le modem est a 2 mètres du MBP)

voici le résultat de :

- Speedtest.net : http://cl.ly/2X0x2v2q2k3a293L2W15

- DSL Valley : http://cl.ly/2s0B1M3t2L0i0I3C3m0f

- Znet : http://cl.ly/1F3Q0I132k272Z2K343C


Tests effectués avec toute autre app/onglet fermés.


Alors est ce normal d'avoir un débit aussi lent (en dl grand max de 290ko/sec) ?

Le modem est il en cause?


Merci a tous de votre aide !


----------



## Larme (17 Septembre 2011)

Bon, déjà : 8b = 1B = 1 octet

Ensuite, la rapidité de téléchargement n'est pas uniquement lié à ta connexion, mais également au chemin parcouru par l'information que tu essayes de télécharger, mais surtout du débit maximum que peut te donner celui qui partage l'information.
Ainsi, si le serveur distant ne peut te donner que tu 200Ko/S, parce qu'il ne peut pas te donner plus, bah, ça sera déjà une limite...

Maintenant, plus tu es loin de la source en WiFi, plus ton débit entre la Box et ta machine sera lent.


----------



## spawn064 (17 Septembre 2011)

je suis juste a côté du modem (comme précisé au dessus).

Que je le branche en ethernet ou wifi, le débit est le même.

J'ai essayé de télécharger deux trois fichiers sur des serveurs différents : toujours même vitesse de dl.

J'ai essayé de télécharger les mêmes fichiers sur les mêmes serveurs chez un pote : vitesse de dl : plus de 1mo/sec.

Le "soucis" pourrait il venir du modem d-link qui "plafonnerait" au max de ses capacité, et pourrait donc être résolu en achetant un modem de meilleur capacité ?


----------



## spawn064 (18 Septembre 2011)

Je vois une apporximation de débit de 18mo (dans un des tois liens donnés), mais je n'ai seulement que 2Mo, je voudrais comprendre pourquoi...


----------



## ntx (18 Septembre 2011)

Les débits donnés par la FAI sont en MegaBits/s et non MegaOctets/s.

20 MB/s = 2,5 Mo/s


----------



## Polo35230 (18 Septembre 2011)

spawn064 a dit:


> Je vois une apporximation de débit de 18mo (dans un des tois liens donnés), mais je n'ai seulement que 2Mo, je voudrais comprendre pourquoi...



Parce que le test de dsl valley que tu as fait est un test d'éligibilité, et pas un test de débit...
De plus, comme l'a dit ntx, c'est des bits, et pas des octets..

En clair, tu as une liaison qui peut aller jusqu'à 18Mbps (déscendant).
Dsl valley propose également un test de débit. Fais le, et compare avec le speed test (débit descendant 2,36Mbps et 0,48 Mbps pour le débit montant).
C'est en effet peu pour le débit descendant. Tu es à moins de 2km du NRA de raccordement, tu devrais aller plus vite...

Fais plusieurs fois le test pour voir.


----------



## spawn064 (19 Septembre 2011)

merci pour vos réponses.

je viens de faire le test une 10aine de fois, voici le résultat le plus faible, le moyen, et le plus fort : 

- http://cl.ly/3T3J2Z39420u3d2c0d3e

- http://cl.ly/3k0v0T2b0a400c1k1H43

- http://cl.ly/0J2p2T3q25222o0d430W


j'avais oublié le cloud est en maintenance aujourd'hui, voici donc les valeurs : 

débit descendant : 4499Kbits/s - 562ko/s
débit montant : 465Kbits/s - 58ko/s
latence 43.25ms
IPI : 82

OU

débit descendant : 6400Kbits/s - 800ko/s
débit montant : 467Kbits/s - 58ko/s
latence 43.375ms
IPI : 85

OU

débit descendant : 130 892Kbits/s - 16 362ko/s (non pas d'erreur dans les chiffres, j'ai eu ce genre de résultat 2-3 fois)
débit montant : 467Kbits/s - 58ko/s
latence 43.25ms
IPI : 111



Edit 3 : je viens de regarder les spécifications de mon modem D link DSL 2640R : 


> *Line rate*
> 
> 
> Downstream: up to 24Mbps
> Upstream: up to 1 Mbps



C'est donc lui qui met le binsss?


----------



## Polo35230 (19 Septembre 2011)

Si on se base sur le deuxième test, tu fais du 6,4 Mbps en descendant, et du 0,46Mbps montant.
Ca correspond à une liaison ADSL à 8Mbps.
C'est pas mal, mais tu devrais faire nettement mieux au vu de ton test d'éligibilité.

Le débit que tu as observé en téléchargement (2,4 Mbps) n'est pas (comme Larme l'a dit) forcément significatif de pbs de débit.

Fais un "netstat -s" dans une fenêtre Terminal  et regarde le pavé TCP pour voir  le nbre de paquets retransmis.
C'est le ratio entre le nbre de data packets et le nombre de dat packets retransmis qui est important.; j'usqu'à 2 ou 3%, ça pose pas pb.
Si tu est nettement au dessus, ça explique tes pbs de débit.
Il faudra alors regarder ce qui ne va pas sur ton Lan.

Un exemple de netstat chez moi:
imac:~ Polo$ netstat -s
tcp:
35163 packets sent
6875 data packets (2145678 bytes)
23 data packets (23654 bytes) retransmitted
Tout va bien, moins de 1%...

Si le ratio est bon chez toi, c'est peut-être un pb de paramétrage du D-link côté wan.
J'ai pas bien compris, tu n'as pas de box sfr, tu l'as remplacée par le D-Link?



Edit 3 : je viens de regarder les spécifications de mon modem D link DSL 2640R : 
Citation:
Line rate
Downstream: up to 24Mbps
Upstream: up to 1 Mbps
C'est donc lui qui met le binsss?

Non,pour moi, ce sont les débits max possibles dans les 2 sens que peut faire le modem sur la liaison ADSL.


----------



## spawn064 (19 Septembre 2011)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Fais un "netstat -s" dans une fenêtre Terminal  et regarde le pavé TCP pour voir  le nbre de paquets retransmis.
> C'est le ratio entre le nbre de data packets et le nombre de dat packets retransmis qui est important.; j'usqu'à 2 ou 3%, ça pose pas pb.
> Si tu est nettement au dessus, ça explique tes pbs de débit.
> Il faudra alors regarder ce qui ne va pas sur ton Lan.
> ...



Voici le résultat du netstat : 



> tcp :
> 
> 136027 packets sent
> 5710 data packets (4707309 bytes)
> 247 data packets (224214 bytes) retransmitted


Ca fait environ 4,8%


Pour mon abonnement, j'étais a Neuf Cegetel qui a été racheté par SFR, j'avais donc un modem tout simple Neuf cagetel, que j'ai remplacé par un modem routeur D-link.

J'ai juste un abonnement pour le net 20Méga a 20&#8364;/mois


----------



## Polo35230 (19 Septembre 2011)

4,8% d'erreurs, c'est pas énorme, mais ça commence à faire...
Je pense qu'en ethernet, il y en aura moins.
Mais bon, ce n'est pas suffisant pour poser de gros pbs de débit.

Par contre, si je me souviens bien de ton test d'éligibilité, il me semble que tu étais à plus de 1,9Km de ton NRA de raccordement.

Regarde bien, dans le lien ci-dessous, la courbe "Débit/Distance":
http://www.degrouptest.com/faq/adsl-cable-internet-haut-debit.php#10

Tu remarqueras, que pour 1,9Km, en ADSL, on fera 6Mbps et des brouettes, ce qui correspond à ton test.
Si tu es en ADSL2+, tu pourras monter à 10Mbps max.
Regarde aussi dans le test d' élligibilité ton taux d'affaiblissement et la courbe Débit/Affaiblissement.
Ton abonnement est "jusqu'à 20Mbps" , mais vu la distance, tu ne les atteindras jamais.

Finalement, tout est peut-être normal chez toi...


----------



## spawn064 (19 Septembre 2011)

Polo35230 a dit:


> 4,8% d'erreurs, c'est pas énorme, mais ça commence à faire...
> Je pense qu'en ethernet, il y en aura moins.
> Mais bon, ce n'est pas suffisant pour poser de gros pbs de débit.
> 
> ...



Je suis a 1982m du central, avec un affaiblissement de 20,41dB, pour les deux ça correspond a environ 7-8mb/s sur les courbes du lien que tu donne (en adsl)

Comment savoir si je suis en adsl 2+, sur le site de SFR je n'ai que ça d'écrit : 


> *ADSL illimité jusqu'à 20 Méga*



je viens de voir ça sur DSL Valley : 



> Débit ADSL2+ (estimation) : *18 Mbps*


----------



## Polo35230 (19 Septembre 2011)

spawn064 a dit:


> Comment savoir si je suis en adsl 2+, sur le site de SFR je n'ai que ça d'écrit :



Les types de liaisons ADSL (ADSL, ADSL2, ADSL2+) correspondent à des modulations.
Je pense que le D-Link doit être en reconnaissance automatique de modulations sur le port ADSL.
Logiquement, on doit voir la modulation dans les stats ou les diags de celui-ci


----------



## spawn064 (19 Septembre 2011)

je vois ceci sur dlink :
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/capturedcran20110919133.png/


----------



## Polo35230 (19 Septembre 2011)

spawn064 a dit:


> je vois ceci sur dlink :
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/571/capturedcran20110919133.png/



Je ne vois rien sous ton message...

Si, j'ai vu (G.DTM). Je crois que c'est une modulation ADSL normale (pas 2+). Je vérifie


----------



## spawn064 (19 Septembre 2011)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Je ne vois rien sous ton message...




c'est corrigé, j'ai tenté de mettre ne image, mais je l'ai mis en lien plutot


----------



## Polo35230 (19 Septembre 2011)

J'ai vu.
Ton D-Link dit que c'est du G.DTM
C'est de l'ADSL1, ni du 2, ni du 2+

Le premier lien donne la correspondance G.DTM--- G.992.1
Le deuxième dit que c'est de l'ADSL1....

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filtre_ADSL

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/G.992.1

Il faudrait peut-être demander à SFR de te passer en ADSL 2+, mais c'est pas aussi simple que ça.
Je pense que la modif pour eux est au niveau de leur DSLAM. Cest du hard, et pas seulement un paramétrage logiciel...


----------



## spawn064 (19 Septembre 2011)

ok, bon ben merci pour ta précieuse aide.

Je vais voir avec SFR et je te tiens au jus


Merci encore !


----------



## ntx (19 Septembre 2011)

spawn064 a dit:


> Edit 3 : je viens de regarder les spécifications de mon modem D link DSL 2640R :
> 
> C'est donc lui qui met le binsss?


Normalement en ADSL entre le débit descendant et le débit montant, il y a environ un facteur 8. Je trouve ton débit montant bien faible. Et comme tu l'a noté, ton modem le limite à 1 Mb, soit 125 ko théoriques (toutes les données "commerciales" concernant les réseaux sont théoriques car calculées dans des conditions plus que idéales), ce qui est faible et qui doit se rapprocher de tes 60 ko pratiques.


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Septembre 2011)

ntx a dit:


> Normalement en ADSL entre le débit descendant et le débit montant, il y a environ un facteur 8. Je trouve ton débit montant bien faible. Et comme tu l'a noté, ton modem le limite à 1 Mb, soit 125 ko théoriques (toutes les données "commerciales" concernant les réseaux sont théoriques car calculées dans des conditions plus que idéales), ce qui est faible et qui doit se rapprocher de tes 60 ko pratiques.



Hum...

En ADSL, il y a des contraintes techniques qui limitent le débit du sens montant.
Si on veut s'affranchir de ces contraintes, il faut changer de techno, et passer en SDSL.

Je ne savais pas, mais en ASDSL, que ce soit en ADSL1, 2 ou 2+, la limite pour le sens montant est de 1024Kbps, soit 1Mbps.
Enfin, d'après wikipedia...

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asymmetric_Digital_Subscriber_Line
Voir le chapitre 3.5 (capacité de trafic)


----------



## spawn064 (20 Septembre 2011)

Alors en fait le problème de débit vient du fait que je suis trop éloigné de la prise téléphonique principale.

J'ai branché le modem sur cette prise et les débit ont été multipliés par 2.5, soit : http://cl.ly/2i0m0W122v2v1Y3F430p


----------



## daffyb (20 Septembre 2011)

Tu n'as plus qu'à déplacer ton routeur ou refaire ton installation téléphonique.


----------



## spawn064 (20 Septembre 2011)

je vais penser a refaire l'install, mais le soucis c'est les distances ! environ 45m entre le point d'entrée de la ligne dans la maison et la prise tél :/


----------



## Polo35230 (20 Septembre 2011)

spawn064 a dit:


> Alors en fait le problème de débit vient du fait que je suis trop éloigné de la prise téléphonique principale.
> 
> J'ai branché le modem sur cette prise et les débit ont été multipliés par 2.5, soit : http://cl.ly/2i0m0W122v2v1Y3F430p



Je ne sais pas si c'est de l'humour...

C'est pas la distance entre la prise principale, et le modem qui est important, c'est la distance entre ton logement et le local technique opérateur auquel tu es raccordé.
Le raisonnement tient la route, mais seulement un peu...
En gros, tu gagne 45m sur 2 000m. Pas vraiment significatif.

Ton dernier test de débit donne 5,79 Mbps (avec 45m en moins), mais tu avais fait lors d'un autre test 6,4 Mbps (sur une autre prise de la maison)...
En réalité, les tests de débits dépendent de la charge du réseau sur internet à un instant T.

Pour résumer, pas la peine de faire des travaux dans la maison, tu gagneras peanuts.
Le truc qu'il faut faire, c'est déménager, et habiter le plus près possible d'un local opérateur...


----------



## spawn064 (20 Septembre 2011)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est de l'humour...
> 
> C'est pas la distance entre la prise principale, et le modem qui est important, c'est la distance entre ton logement et le local technique opérateur auquel tu es raccordé.
> Le raisonnement tient la route, mais seulement un peu...
> ...




Non non en fait l'installation date de 40ans, et vu la tête des câbles c'est sûr qu'en refaisant tout ça ira mieux


----------

